
Indragie Karunaratne - Blog - 1, 2, Open Source - magnusgraviti
http://blog.indragie.com/post/1-2-open-source
======
magnusgraviti
Two opposite thoughts reading this article (I was Sonora user since its 1.0
beta version till current 2.0 beta):

1) Their decision gives another cool project open source as TextMate 2. On the
other side iTunes 11 seems to take a lot from Sonora application and all
iTunes users win from it. 2) Corporations copy key ideas of small developer
groups and such developers aren't protected from losing their revenue.

